# MOST iPod Adapter for 7series



## akbars01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone know estimated time of release of an iPod adapter for MOST 7 series. I know that they have released adapter for every MOST model, but not for 7 series. I talked to my dealer and they said the only thing they know it is suppose to come out in fall.


----------



## dannthompson (Jan 25, 2006)

I had taken my car in for its first scheduled service on Monday and I inquired about the adapter. My service consultant said that she just got a memo and it is in. I thought she said that it was for cars PRE 3/05 and they were going to disable the CD changer and the rear entertainment. Well, come to find out they can't install it if you have Rear Entertainment (they can't disable it). The cost of the adapter installed was something like $681. Damn!! I was close.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

akbars01 said:


> Does anyone know estimated time of release of an iPod adapter for MOST 7 series. I know that they have released adapter for every MOST model, but not for 7 series. I talked to my dealer and they said the only thing they know it is suppose to come out in fall.


just curios if your login has anything to do with this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ak_Bars_Kazan


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

akbars01 said:


> Does anyone know estimated time of release of an iPod adapter for MOST 7 series. I know that they have released adapter for every MOST model, but not for 7 series. I talked to my dealer and they said the only thing they know it is suppose to come out in fall.


The 7-series adapter is out already:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171083


----------



## docdcc (Jul 16, 2006)

*ipod*

how about 745's brfore 3/05?

dave


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, the kit is not compatible with pre 03/05 models - we're told that a PROGMAN update will not be made available for earlier models. At this time, I think it's still a little too early to tell.


----------



## Steamroller (Oct 27, 2006)

Just use a wireless remote iPod. You can take it in and out of the car with no wiring. Cost $50 at Radioshack.


----------

